# NREMT results?



## DetroitFD (Jun 22, 2013)

Does NREMT tell you if you fail on the site? Have a friend who just took it yesterday evening. I know some have said I taken on Friday it can take the entire weekend. I went on the site and put his name in, but it just says no EMS professional by the name found. Will it say anything if he failed it only if he passed?  What about on his site when he logs in?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 22, 2013)

DetroitFD said:


> Does NREMT tell you if you fail on the site? Have a friend who just took it yesterday evening. I know some have said I taken on Friday it can take the entire weekend. I went on the site and put his name in, but it just says no EMS professional by the name found. Will it say anything if he failed it only if he passed?  What about on his site when he logs in?



He needs to go onto nremt.org and check the his application status, or the nremt profile. Passing the nremt does not give you a license to practice. You need to apply for a state license after that.


----------



## DetroitFD (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, I knew that. Just wondering if it tells you if you fail, or just if you pass. So you only know you failed when you receive the letter?  When ou look up ema professional on NREMT site it does tell you if they are registry verified if they pass


----------



## Mariemt (Jun 22, 2013)

It will tell you if you fail. And usually would have by now. So have him check under pending application


----------

